# Air Travel, Carry-on luggage, and the AAAC forum member



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

I need luggage suggestions!

I normally use a regular wheeled carry-on bag, but this is not cutting it for business attire.
For 4-night business trips, and I must go 100% carry-on. My briefcase/laptop bag is my "second piece" always. Depending on the crabbiness of stewardesses and the airline I'm flying, I am sometimes able to carry a couple of suits/jackets in a vinyl garment cover (one of the store-provided ones in which my suits came). I need at least two pair of dress shoes on these trips (one of which I wear on the plane), and sometimes a pair of exercise shoes for working out at the hotel.

Should I shift to a garment bag? How accommodating are garment bags of non-suit, non-hanger items?

I usually travel with only one pair of shoe trees, and transfer them into my most-recently-worn pair of dress shoes at the end of each day. How bad is this for my shoes left overnight without trees?

I am considering a wheeled carry-on with a garment flap, a full-on wheeled carry-on garment bag, and a non-wheeled garment bag. Which of these will best accommodate everything I need?

I would LOVE suggestions for specific pieces of luggage. I can't figure out what makes Tumi gear so expensive, but they seem to have a few good items.

Thank you.


----------



## alebrady (Oct 14, 2004)

i havent really seen a good carry-on wheeled garment bag option. Im in a similar situation in that i travel for 3-4 days every week. i have to wear suits on these trips so i use a garment bag of some sort.

One is an over the shoulder garment bag that can be carried on. The other is a wheeled garment bag that must be checked.

For these trips, i usually bring two suits (wearing one suit the first and third day and the other on the second dat). Once in a while, i will take 3 suits (for a 4 day trip) but usually not.

I also bring two pairs of dress shoes and one pair of casuals - with one pair of shoe trees. Shoes get the trees the night of the day they are worn and then alternate the next day/night). I dont really worry about a pair going one night without trees, provided they werent that day.

My thoughts are, as im sure you know, a wheeled bag is MUCH easier to deal with. Sometimes, I dont mind the prospect of lugging my over the shoulder bag and just want to get in/out of the airport quickly so i will opt to take this bag. Most of the time, i accept having to check my bag to make life at the airport easier and ill take the wheeled bag.

Folded items are obviously not ideal with a garment bag but both of my bags have enough space to put these somewhere logical. On the over the shoulder bag, the whole backside is a large pocket, so i can put undergarments and a sweater or whatever back there (my dress shirts get hung on top of my suits). On the wheeled bag, there is actually an ingenius zippered sorage space underneath where the suits are placed that can be used for a pair of shoes and undergarments (its actually a space where the frame for the wheels are but it is lined just like the interior and so can be used as such).

For me, it boils down to do i want the convenience of a wheeled bag (and the fact that it is 'rigid' and thus offers a bit more protection) or do i want the convenience of carrying on. I just dont know if there would be a wheeled garment bag carry on that would offer enough interior space.

hope this helps!

BTW, both garment bags i have are tumis - the things are indestructible. I am on the road so much that i consider them very valuable investments in making travelling a bit easier and reliable.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

qwerty:

I have some Tumi carry on bags with wheels that I like. They're durable.

And I just found some luggage from SkyRoll https://www.skyroll.com/ that allows you pack two suits, all your other items in a carry on!!

The secret is rolling up the suits (no hangers) which helps prevent wrinkles. So there is a core duffel and then a separate part that holds suits, etc. which rolls around the core.

Also review the Travel articles:

How to Pack:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Travel/easy_packing_tips_for_trips.htm

How to Buy Luggage:

And I'm probably going to move this thread over to the *Food, Drink and Travel* Forum where you might get some more answers.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I recently went throught the same process as my air travel has really ramped up in the past few months and the old gear just wasn't cutting it. And I agree 100% that carry on is the only way to go considering how much of a PITA air travel is these days.

For overnight trips I picked up a Tumi Tri-Fold garment bag, but it has too many drawbacks. Mostly that I find it very difficult to pack a second pair of shoes without it crushing everything else. With just a suit and a day or two of clothing (sans extra shoes) it seemed to work pretty well. Another drawback was that it had to be carried. Rushing through an airport and having to lug a garment bag along with my briefcase and laptop just didn't work.

So my current solution is a Tumi rolling bag with suiter just like this one but an older model.

https://www.tumi.com/travel_luggage...aveler/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=50116

I did a 4 day trip last week with no problems. The suiter gizmo is a tight fit for my 46L coat, but I've not had any wrinkling issues yet that a quick steam in the shower couldn't fix. What I like about it...

- It's about the largest size you can carry on every airline if they decide to enforce the rules
- It's expandable by a few more inches which would increase capacity quite a bit, but you wouldn't ever know by looking at it.
- It's balanced slightly forward so even with your briefcase hanging from the hook it can still stand upright.
- It has front pockets which are perfect for rapid toiletry access at security and stashing a newspaper or magazine in front.
- The med size Eagle Creek Pack-it folder fit's perfectly for shirts and pants.

So after 3 trips in the last few weeks I'd say I would highly recommend this for trips up to a week. I'd also add that I bought mine for less than half of retail at TJMaxx. It's certainly worth that, but at full retail it would have been a bit painfull.

-spence


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Consider going one bag with the Red Oxx Air Boss. I've not bought one yet, but I'm just about to.

Also see the He has a review of the Air Boss and some other alternatives.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I need luggage suggestions!
> 
> Should I shift to a garment bag? How accommodating are garment bags of non-suit, non-hanger items?
> 
> ...


I have never gone more than two or three days for a carry on only trip, but as to the question of suit bags, I have found it to be very hit and miss in the last few years. Being in a land of legal monopolies..I am often stuck with Air Canada and you are totally at the mercy of Her Royal Crankiness, the flight attendant. Well over 50 percent of the time they have told to fold it and shove it...... in with everything else!

Sharing one pair of trees is not the end of the world, I have done that on three and four week trips where I could not carry the extra weight of a set per pair of shoes.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted this in a previous thread. It worked great for a three-day business trip to Switzerland. It held a suit, sport coat, three shirts, shoes, etc. and meets all carry on requirements. It also expands an additional six inches.

https://www.ebags.com/a_saks/expand...rry_on/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=86269

Hope this helps,

AD


----------



## bespoke therapy (May 12, 2005)

Happy to pass along what works for me- I am just preparing for a 4 day 5 night trip to Europe...

I never check bags in, unless i am on vacation with the family where the kids and missus's clothing make checked bags imperative.

I use a trifold leather garment bag from Gurkha. I pack my suit/jackets in plastic that I get from the dry cleaners- this prevents wrinkles. I make sure my shirts are folded from the cleaners. this trifold will accomodate 
2 suits, can push a jacket in too..but makes the bag heavy and bulky. However I have done it.
3-5 shirts
4-5 boxer shorts
Ties in a Coach Leather Tie Carrier- occasionally have used the orange box you get from buying a tie at hermes; my cuff links are kept in this.
2-3 pairs of socks, handkerchiefs
1 pair shoes, with light shoe trees
small shaving bag

If my trip is longer than 4-5 days i use the hotel laundry to clean shorts/shirts.
-----------------
exception- if i am transiting through Heathrow ( aaargh), i will try and use my Tumi rollaway and have that serve as my bag for clothing as well as my laptop. It does significantly limit my clothing mix as I hate putting jackets in the Tumi bag. ditto if i am going to india as they also only allow one bag carry on from there- good news is that in india you can be less formal ie fewer if any suits.

I fly about 300,000 miles a year and never ever check bags.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Andy said:


> qwerty:
> 
> I have some Tumi carry on bags with wheels that I like. They're durable.
> 
> And I just found some luggage from SkyRoll https://www.skyroll.com/ that allows you pack two suits, all your other items in a carry on!!


I've got the square wheelie one.

As a small carry bag it's ok. As something to carry a suit in, no.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Andy said:


> qwerty:
> 
> I have some Tumi carry on bags with wheels that I like. They're durable.


+++++1. I am a big Tumi fan. If you want something a little more "rustic," yet incredibly "take to your grave" durable, look into Filson.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

In the mid-price range, I do a black Samsonite garment bag for all carry-on situations. The tote bag/roller bag never cut it for me. There is a shoulder strap and multiple pockets, including a waterproof pouch, that I never seem to fill. You just wonder how it holds all this stuff! It seems appropriate whether I am travelling in full dress or on a golf trip with the guys.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Just ordered the Tumi Gen 4 ballistic small soft travel satchel, saw it in the shop today and looks fine. Should be big enough to pack a laptop with an extra shirt + essentials for overnight trips. Maybe even two shirts and jeans. (*dimensions: *12.5" x 18"x 8.5" - H xW xD)

Anyone got one, am I right?!


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

When I travel it is for about 3 weeks at a time (will stay at the destination one weekend and fly back the other), so I have to check in two bags.


----------



## nzchap (Sep 7, 2007)

I travel carryon only. As I am more of a stuffer than a folder I have a RedOxx Safari Beanos PR5 which suits me just fine. And I have used it on trips as long as a month with no problems - just do your laundry as you go.


----------



## 2.mark (Jul 12, 2006)

I prefer to travel with one roll on bag, and a garment bag that I can attach to the handle of the rolling bag. I don't like carrying bags over the shoulder through airports. Having 2 rolling pieces of luggage doesn't seem to work for me. I can carry on both when needed, although I more often check the garment bag. In side the roll-on, I have my laptop inside a cloth bag. This gives me a small carry on for the laptop in case I acquire items along the trip to fill the roll-on, which can be checked if needed.


----------



## NavyNick (Nov 21, 2007)

*Revive this one with a question*

Gents,
This is a rather odd question - but, does anyone use the Orvis Battenkill Rollacase Suit Carrier? I ordered one that arrived just the other day and I'm perplexed by the advert noting 4 shoe bags that I cannot find anywhere in there. If you have one, where do you stow your shoes, am I missing an insert or something? Cheers!


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

The distance to any gate increases in exponential proportional to the weight of your shoulder bag. Get wheels!


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Consider going one bag with the Red Oxx Air Boss. I've not bought one yet, but I'm just about to.
> 
> Also see the He has a review of the Air Boss and some other alternatives.


Sorry to resurrect an old thread!

Alan, did you end up purchasing the Rex Oxx Air Boss and if so, what do you think? I am particularly interested in whether you were able to pack a suit (or two) into it as some of the testimonials claim. I want to buy one myself and I would love to hear your opinion on it.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Glaser designs has a good bag

https://www.glaserdesigns.com/Assets/LuggagePages.gif/T221482W2CompBag.html

that I've used in its nylon/leather incarnation. That version cost me a fair bit less than $1,200.

Glaser's line is nice because you can get storage packs that eliminate wrinkles e.g., in shirts or ties, which normally slide around and bunch up. You can pack two suits in the thin pocket, and put shoes, overnight stuff, and shirts in the other.

On the downside, there are no rollers.


----------

